# شريط يرعانى



## oesi no (29 مارس 2006)

شريط يرعانى 
*بعترف

اتكل عليك

أتعب كتير

قلبى بيك فرحان

ربى راعى وسلامى

تأمل أنا أخاطب الله

جمعنا شوق**
تأمل شويه ريح

لو تتوه المركبه

لاسمك يا فادينا

كذبوا 

يا اللى امامك حياتى*​


----------



## pola (29 مارس 2006)

شكرا ليك و انا نزلت الشريط دة من زمان
بس انا هاشوف الوصلة و قولك


----------



## oesi no (9 سبتمبر 2006)

مارديتش يعنى انت اتاخرت جامد قولت اعرف انت رحت فين


----------



## lolo_kero303 (7 يناير 2009)

شكرا جدا علي الشريط


----------



## meny (24 نوفمبر 2009)

*رد: شريط يرعانى*

هوا فين بظبط  اللينك بتاع الشريط


----------



## oesi no (24 نوفمبر 2009)

*لينك الشريط كان محطوط من 3 سنين و 8 اشهر 
جاى تسئل عليه النهاردة
جارى التعديل 
*​


----------



## النهيسى (24 نوفمبر 2009)

شكرا للشريط

المسيح يبارككم

ومجهودكم​


----------



## oesi no (24 نوفمبر 2009)

*تم التعديل
سلام ونعمه 
*​


----------



## oesi no (24 نوفمبر 2009)

*على فكرة الموضوع ده اول موضوع ليا فى المنتدى
وفى اول يوم دخلت فيه المنتدى
ذكرى جميلة 
*​


----------



## totty (24 نوفمبر 2009)

*فعلا ذكرى جميله يا جوووووووووووووو

عقبال 10 سنين يا راجل يا طيب*​


----------



## KOKOMAN (24 نوفمبر 2009)

شريط جميل وذكره رائعه
ميرسى يا جو
ربنا يبارك حياتك​


----------



## kalimooo (25 نوفمبر 2009)

شكراااااااا جزيلا يا جو

سلام المسيح معك


----------

